# Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü



## Predator7888 (24. August 2011)

*Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

hi@ all

habe grad gefunden das BF 3 nur spielbar ist wenn man bei battlelog alles auswählt auch die kanmpagne ist nur so zu erreichen also kurz gefasst permanenter online zwang

OnlineWelten.com ››› Battlefield 3 - PC-Version kommt ohne integrierten Server-Browser und Hauptmenü ‹ News


----------



## m-o-m-o (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*

Au weia 

Vielleicht entscheidet sich DICE noch um, wenn genug Leute protestieren...


----------



## Predator7888 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*

für mich is das jetzt der Grund es mir nich zu holen naja da bleib ich halt bei cod weil activision solche späße eigentlich ja läst


----------



## OidaSchwede (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*

Okay, ich dachte wirklich, dass man sich auf DICE verlassen kann, da das ned über steam rennt xD,
aber das ist ja furchtbar!
Mich persönlich wird es nicht beeinträchtigen, aber viele andere und deswegen bin ich komplett dagegen.

Die werden sich schon noch richtig entscheiden......hoffentlich!


----------



## ChaoZ (24. August 2011)

Sehr schade. Das Szenario trifft zwar fast nie zu, dass ich zocken will und kein Internet hab, aber bei vielen ist das nunmal so.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*

Steht doch schon in der Main !


----------



## DUNnet (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*

Ou man - wer hät Gedacht das sie BF3 doch noch verhunzen...
Ich hoffe es wird cracked EXE geben mit Serverbrowser!


----------



## kruecke (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*

Richtig weil ihr Battlefield ja alle kauft um die Kampagne zu spielen.

Achja Multiplayer zockt ihr auch nur offline. 

Jungs ich bitte euch.


----------



## sirbenni1993 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*

das ist ja *******


----------



## OdlG (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*

ich fand es schon blöd, dass es nicht für steam rauskommt, aber jetzt auch noch das :/ na toll  spielen werde ich es auf jeden fall, nur kaufen ist jetzt fraglich  ich hoffe, die ändern das nochmal, will nicht auf onlinegefechte verzichten müssen!


----------



## Bambikilller (24. August 2011)

Sorry, wer die 50€ ausgibt, Tut das nicht wegen der Kampagne! Der Schwerpunkt liegt online! Und wer  muss schon nach jeder runde ins Menü? Ich finde es eine legitime Art den Kopierschutz durchzusetzten. Den spielgefühl an sich wird das keinen Einfluss haben!


----------



## Hydroxid (24. August 2011)

Seh ich auch so. Es gibt Leute die Monate dafür Opfern das geilste Spiel Ever zu programmieren und dann ziehen es sich alle bloß runter. Und außerdem muss man ja nicht ständig den Server wechseln und spielt einfach mal ein paar Stunden einen!


----------



## Xetic (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*



Predator7888 schrieb:


> für mich is das jetzt der Grund es mir nich zu holen naja da bleib ich halt bei cod weil activision solche späße eigentlich ja läst


 
Stimmt, die bösen bösen Leute von Dice. Hast recht geh lieber zu activision, weil die machen so einen blödsinn nicht! Die wollen die PC Version ja nichtmal gut machen und geben dedicated server nur wegen der Kritik raus. Achja was war das? 15€ für 4 Maps? Vor 5 Jahren hätte man denen den Vogel gezeigt für Maps Geld zu verlangen.

Aber mal ehrlich, dieses Gemeckere geht wirklich so auf die Nerven, die wissen schon warum sie das machen, und dass es das Spielerlebnis verbessert. Es war nicht umsonst die Kritik sehr gut zu Battlelog in der Alpha ...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (24. August 2011)

Bambikilller schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, wer die 50€ ausgibt, Tut das nicht wegen der Kampagne! Der Schwerpunkt liegt online! Und wer  muss schon nach jeder runde ins Menü? Ich finde es eine legitime Art den Kopierschutz durchzusetzten. Den spielgefühl an sich wird das keinen Einfluss haben!



Ziemlich arrogant, findest du nicht?
Ich kaufe BF3 zwar nicht nur wegen dem Singleplayer, aber eben auch deswegen und ergo find ich es einfach bescheiden.
Aber schön zu sehen, das die gleichen Leute, die immer über Ubisoft's Schutzmassnahmen maulen, hier plötzlich Daueronlinezwang verteidigen.


----------



## Trefoil80 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*

Oh man, jetzt geht dieses (deutsche) Mimimi wieder los !
"Onlinezwang, dann kaufe mir es nicht. Hoffentlch lenkt DICE noch ein." Mimimi...

Es zwingt Euch keiner, Online zu sein (und das Spiel zu spielen) 

@OdlG
Wie soll ich das verstehen?
 "Spielen werde ich es auf jeden fall, nur kaufen ist jetzt fraglich"

Sieht Du diesen pösen, pösen Onlinezwang als Grund an, Deinen illegalen Download zu rechtfertigen ?


----------



## streetjumper16 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*

Mir macht das nichts aus! Hat ja sowiso jeder hier Internet von daher ist es nicht die Welt!
Und als würde man BF3 nicht online spielen wollen


----------



## PCuner (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*

Dieser 'Onlinezwang' ist hauptsächlich gegen Raubkopierer gedacht, und wenn man es sich genau überlegt gibt es daran ganz und gar nichts zu meckern. Macht euch drauf gefasst den in Zukunft wird jeder Spielehersteller es so machen den anders kann man Raubkopierer heutzutage nicht  mehr entkommen. Und da könnt ihr euch auch selbst mal an der Nase ziehen wie z.B. "Kaufen werde ich es nicht aber spielen" -.-


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*

Man oh, man. Hör sich einer das Gejammer an.  Was ist denn schon dabei? Bei WoW o.ä. gibt es das schon seit Jahren und kein Mensch jammert darüber.  Aber am besten war der Witz sich BF3 wegen des Battlelog nicht kaufen zu wollen, und stattdessen lieber bei den Abzockern von Activision anzuheuern.  Naja, jeder so wie er es mag. Ich für meinen Teil freue mich tierisch auf BF3. Auch wegen der Kampagne, aber vorallem wegen der Internetgefechte. Auch immer wieder klasse zu lesen wie wenig hier im Forum einige Leute die ehrliche Arbeit der Programmierer zu schätzen wissen. Denn anders kann man mehr oder weniger verstecke "Androhungen" von Raubkopien nicht werten. T'schuldigt Leute, aber das ist armselig.

Siehe dieses Beispiel von OdlG

ich fand es schon blöd, dass es nicht für steam rauskommt, aber jetzt auch noch das :/ na toll  *spielen werde ich es auf jeden fall, nur kaufen ist jetzt fraglich*  ich hoffe, die ändern das nochmal, will nicht auf onlinegefechte verzichten müssen!

Vorallem weil in meinen Augen zwischen Steam, was ich im Übrigen gut finde als Nutzer, und dem Battlelog kein wirklich relevanter Unterschied zu finden ist. Weil ob ich mich jetzt bei Steam einloggen muß oder bei Battlelog ist doch einerlei, denn eine Internetverbindung brauche ich alle mal. Und wenn es nur zur erstmaligen Installation des Spiels ist.


----------



## Emani (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*



Xetic schrieb:


> Stimmt, die bösen bösen Leute von Dice. Hast recht geh lieber zu activision, weil die machen so einen blödsinn nicht! Die wollen die PC Version ja nichtmal gut machen und geben dedicated server nur wegen der Kritik raus. Achja was war das? 15€ für 4 Maps? Vor 5 Jahren hätte man denen den Vogel gezeigt für Maps Geld zu verlangen.
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich, dieses Gemeckere geht wirklich so auf die Nerven, die wissen schon warum sie das machen, und dass es das Spielerlebnis verbessert. Es war nicht umsonst die Kritik sehr gut zu Battlelog in der Alpha ...



 Also ich bin immer online und habe irgendetwas im hintergrund laufen. Habt ihr mal Origin ausprobiert.??? Dort kannst du wie steam auch Shift+Taste drücken um ne Menü aufzurufen und dann sofot in den browser klicken. Seid ihr alle so verwöhnt mal ein klick mehr zu machen. Battlelo und Origin werde genial umgesetzt werden und mir ist das egal hauptsache es wird gut und das spiel für mich ist das wichtigste.

Einer hatte geschrieben er wolle es spiele aber nicht kaufen, ahso.....einer der wohl es den illegal spielen will.....und für ein geniales spiel nicht mal Geld ausgeben will.......


----------



## BabaYaga (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*



kruecke schrieb:


> Richtig weil ihr Battlefield ja alle kauft um die Kampagne zu spielen.
> 
> Achja Multiplayer zockt ihr auch nur offline.
> 
> Jungs ich bitte euch.


 
Ich habe noch kein BF gezockt aber die Trailer aus der Kampagne haben mich dann doch gereizt und ich hätte es mir sicherlich später (günstiger) geholt NUR um die Kampagne zu spielen. (Zogge kein MP).
Mit perma Online-Zwang selbst für die SP-Kampagne werde ich es aber nicht kaufen, auch nicht für 5 Euro. Sowas unterstütze ich einfach nicht und der Trend in diese Richtung kotzt mich schön langsam an.

Also... Ich bitte dich


----------



## Axel_Foly (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*

ein menü im spiel wäre mir zwar lieber gewesen ... aber wenns anders aus geht, ...


----------



## Zocker Nr.1 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*

@* Predator7888:*
Ich kam nicht umhin, deinen Comment zu lesen. Deine Begründung, dir NICHT BF3 zu holen, sondern MW3 iost also, dass du denkst, dass Activision sowas nicht macht. 
Schonmal von CoD Elite gehört? Das ist akkurat dasselbe System, nur noch krasser, da man zahlen muss....
Basiert auch auf einer Website und das ganze soll sogar noch kostenpflichtig sein. Aber jedem das seine...

Zu Battlefield: Ich bin mit der Entscheidung auch nicht wirklich glücklich, habe mich aber entschlossen, erstmal die Beta abzuwarten.
Viele neue Entwicklungen werden ja erstmal grundsätzlich verteufelt und am Ende finden es doch alle toll. Ich erinnere nur an Battlenet oder Steam...

Und um meinen Vorpostern recht zu geben: Was macht man heute noch offline? Singleplayer! Und der ist nach ein paar Stunden durch. Und dann? Spielt man online Multiplayer. Da ist man doch sowieso zwangsweise online. 
Außerdem finde ich es auch nicht sooo schlimm, das man nur noch zum eigentlichen Spielen ingame ist. So kann man während des Browsens alle anderen Programme weiternutzen, ohne ständig rauszutappen. 

Schauen wir es uns doch einfach mal an. Immerhin hat man ja die Möglichkeit im Rahmen der Beta, im Gegensatz zu MW3...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/67954-predator7888.html


----------



## volte01 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*

Also ich freue mich auf Battlefield 3! Und von Battlelog hab ich bis jetzt auch nur positives gelesen.
Und spätestens bei der Beta kann man sich selbst davon überzeugen obs einen zusagt oder nicht


----------



## sinthor4s (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*

Ich sehe in Battlelog keinen Nachteil. Das Spiel ist auf den Multiplayer
ausgelgt und den Singleplayer sollte man als nette Dreingabe sehen.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*



kruecke schrieb:


> Richtig weil ihr Battlefield ja alle kauft um die Kampagne zu spielen.
> 
> Achja Multiplayer zockt ihr auch nur offline.
> 
> Jungs ich bitte euch.



Mein ich auch mal


----------



## GTA 3 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*

Ohje... soll das etwa jetzt ein Experiment von EA sein ?


----------



## wheeler (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*

köstlich dieses gemecker wieder
die meisten wollen einfach ein BF2 mit allen möglichkeiten aber bitte mit BF3 grafik.Online zocken...und das auch noch für umme....wir können froh sein,das wir noch immer nicht für unser online vergnügen ,wie in WOW , zahlen müssen.da nehm ich doch einen online zwang ,so wie zukünftig in DIA3 auch , in kauf.Aber so sind wir nun mal.alles was neu ist ,ist erst mal schlecht,aber die grafik die ist klasse.
was hier los sein wird,wenn die anforderungen rauskommen,um diese super geile hd grafik auch auf meiner kiste zuhause zoggen zu dürfen....wahrscheinlich werden 30 % der "kritischen käufer" einen neuen pc kaufen müssen

dann kommt noch die beta...die natürlich total verbuggt sein wird,was aber den werten TESTER nicht davon abhalten wird,die üblichen "ich storniere" messages ins netzt zu setzen.
Kommt dann die Offizielle BETA,als die "vollversion" raus,wird es die ea/dice üblichen lags,bugs etc. geben...womit natürlich auch niemand rechnet...usw.usw. usw......patche patche patche,die werden kommen,und das nicht um die grafik zu verbessern.


----------



## hempsmoker (24. August 2011)

freyny80 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man, jetzt geht dieses (deutsche) Mimimi wieder los !
> "Onlinezwang, dann kaufe mir es nicht. Hoffentlch lenkt DICE noch ein." Mimimi...
> 
> Es zwingt Euch keiner, Online zu sein (und das Spiel zu spielen)
> ...



Besser hätte ich es nicht sagen können!


----------



## El Sativa (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*

also um es zu begreifen....
die entwickeln einen onlineshooter der extraklasse und alle freuen sich. dann wird bekannt, das die dx11 verwenden und die konkurenten alle an die wand nageln werden, weil es wohl der beste onlineshooter wird.
und nun wird sich aufgeregt, das man online sein muss und die entwickler einen kopierschutz verwenden, um ihr eigentum zu sichern.
jetzt meine frage.
mit welchem recht regt ihr euch auf?


----------



## Maschine311 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*

Bin auch kein Fan von Onlinezwang, aber BF Reihe ist eigentlich ein reiner Online Shooter, das da nun ne SP Kampange bei ist ist ja mehr Nebensache. Meine einzige Sorge beschränkt sich darin das Dice sich z.B bei BC2 nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert hat was Onlineverbindungen angeht Wenn man überlegt wieviel Zeit ich unfreiwillig Offline in dem Game verbracht habe in Settings herumgespielt, Waffen studiert und überlegt was ich als nächstes verplatiniere und evt. mal ne Runde SP gezockt habe, weil mal wieder die Server nicht zu erreichen waren. Man kann schlicht und einfach nur hoffen das Sie es diesmal wenigstens schaffen eine stabile 24/7 Verbindung zu organisieren und nicht wieder alles zusammenbricht weil sich 100.000 auf der HP tummeln und die anderen 500.000 zocken wollen Da spart Dive und EA gerne mal ein wenig Geld ein indem sie die Durchschnittliche Belastung berrechenen und danach die Servergröße errichten und wenn dann halt Samstag ein paar mehr zocken bricht alles zusammen. 

Kann nur hoffen
sonst war es echt mnein letztes Game von dieser Fraktion!


----------



## prost (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*



> Richtig weil ihr Battlefield ja alle kauft um die Kampagne zu spielen.
> 
> Achja Multiplayer zockt ihr auch nur offline.
> 
> Jungs ich bitte euch.​






> also um es zu begreifen....
> die entwickeln einen onlineshooter der extraklasse und alle freuen sich.  dann wird bekannt, das die dx11 verwenden und die konkurenten alle an  die wand nageln werden, weil es wohl der beste onlineshooter wird.
> und nun wird sich aufgeregt, das man online sein muss und die entwickler  einen kopierschutz verwenden, um ihr eigentum zu sichern.
> jetzt meine frage.
> mit welchem recht regt ihr euch auf?​



/sign, Man kann echt nicht alles haben, freut euch lieber auf das Spiel


----------



## HobbyDaddler (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*



> Schonmal von CoD Elite gehört? Das ist akkurat dasselbe System, nur noch krasser, da man zahlen muss....
> Basiert auch auf einer Website und das ganze soll sogar noch kostenpflichtig sein. Aber jedem das seine...


Mir scheint du verstehst das ganze irgendwie nicht.
CoD Elite ist dasselbe und es ist *kostenlos*. Wer mehr und bessere Features haben will, der muss zahlen. D.h. es bietet dann auch mehr als Battlelog.
Ich unterstütze Elite ganz und garnicht.

Irgendwoher kenn ich das doch alles hier:
"Ihr müsst euch mit Battlelog abfinden, wenn nicht, dann spielt das Spiel nicht"
"Seid ihr zu faul für einen Klick mehr ?"
"Jedem das seine"

*hust* CoD ("immer das gleiche, wer das nicht mag solls ned spielen") *hust* *hust*

@Topic
Hätt ich jetzt nicht unbedingt gebraucht, lässt sich aber für ein paar schöne Runden BF einrichten


----------



## Gast1111 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

An alle die glauben dass es gegen Raubkopierer sei, seit wann hält Onlinezwang die ab?
Wurde AC2 nicht 2 Tage nach dem Release wie jedes andere Game auch gecracked??


----------



## PCGHGS (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Steht doch schon in der Main !


 

Battlefield 3: Kein Serverbrowser im PC-Spiel integriert - multiplayer, battlefield 3


----------



## DaStash (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ziemlich arrogant, findest du nicht?
> Ich kaufe BF3 zwar nicht nur wegen dem Singleplayer, aber eben auch deswegen und ergo find ich es einfach bescheiden.
> Aber schön zu sehen, das die gleichen Leute, die immer über Ubisoft's Schutzmassnahmen maulen, hier plötzlich Daueronlinezwang verteidigen.


Sorry aber ich kann die Kritik nicht nachvollziehen, schliesslich ist BF3 ein "Onlinespiel". Sich dann darüber aufzuregen das es eine permanente Onlineverbindung voraussetzt ist eine Farce und ziemlich grotesk.^^
Die Vorgänger hatten auch kein Singleplayer und man kann und muss einfach davon ausgehen, dass die Zielgruppe an sich eben jene Internetverbindung hat und diese auch nutzen möchte um eben den Hauptbestandteil des games, den Multiplayer, zu spielen.

Ansonsten wartet doch erst einmal ab, wie genau das umgesetzt wird. Die Alpha-Spieler äußern sich da weit aus weniger kritisch.^^

MfG


----------



## looka (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

weint mal nicht alle so rum. 
Das gibts schon bei anderen erfolgreichen Spielen.
Siehe iRacing.com


----------



## King_Sony (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

Und aufhalten wird es die Raubkopierer auch nicht, höchstens hinauszögern(Siehe Siedler 7). 

Ich finde sowas geht einfach nicht. PS3 und Xbox 360 bekommen die Features(Browserserver und Hauptmenü()). Wenn schon, dann gleichberechtigt.


----------



## Combi (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

mir isses egal,ob onlinezwang oder nicht...
der vorteil ist,dass es weniger deppen gibt,die es leechen und dann cheaten,weil es ja so leicht ist,es runterzuladen...
bei mw3 fangen die jetzt mit pay to play an...zwar am rande,aber es fängt an..bf3 ist alles kostenlos..hoffe es bleibt so..
hoffe,die bei dice und ea,machen den cheatschutz mit gui-hardwarebann und nicht so lasch wie bisher..
was mich stört ist die zeit die mann braucht...von ts mit clankameraden...bis man mit denen ingame auf dem server ist..
ins ts rein..game starten..browser auf...menue...spieler suchen...aktualisieren..join...zack... 3-6 minuten vorbei?!
ma sehn,wenns nix is..hab bf3,mw3 und skyrim bestellt..eines wird schon gut sein...^^


----------



## christian.pitt (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



Predator7888 schrieb:


> *also kurz gefasst permanenter online zwang*


 
nö DAS stimmt einmal garnicht!
ich schätze mal stark, dass Battlelog in HTML5 geschrieben wird/wurde.
--> Html5 unterstützt eine speicherfunktion 
--> der browser kann auch offline auf die seite zugreifen
--> im endeffekt 'nur' den zwang einmalig eine internetverbindung bzw. auf die website zu gehen

mfg


----------



## hundElungE (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

Es haben ja schon viele geschrieben, BF ist ein O N L I N E Spiel. Setzt ja schon mal ne Internetverbindung voraus.
Deßhalb für mich T O T A L unverständlich wie man sich über einen Onlinezwang aufregen kann.
Derjenige der nur den Singleplayer spielen möchte, und kein Internet hat, der kann sich aufregen mMn. Bei wievielen von tausend Spielern ist das der Fall? 2 oder 3?
 Ich schätze das min 75% der Leute die das Spiel eig boykottieren wollen, es sich dennoch kaufen. LOL
Dieses sich Aufregen ist echt typisch deutsch, gähn und nochmal gähn... Klar kann man immer was finden was einem nicht gefällt 

Das Beste ist, das all das in einem " freien System " abläuft. Ich als Käufer habe ja die Macht, wenn´s mir nicht passt kauf ich es nicht - da brauch ich mich dann auch nicht aufregen  

Ein paar Vorposter nehmen sich Ihren Ärger als Rechtfertigung dann auf die gekekste Version zuzückzugreifen - armseelig 

@BF3: Ich freu´mich drauf 

Grüße


----------



## Chrisch (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

Ich finds immer toll, es meckern immer DIE Leute, die es nichtmal getestet haben. 

Das hier beschreibt es gut


> There's a ton of (negative) discussion about DICE's decision to move the  Battlefield 3 menu and server browser to Battlelog. While I think it's  great to have opinions and give feedback, most of the discussion seems  to revolve around false assumptions.
> 
> I'm by no means saying all the arguments against it are false, but I  just hope I can open some eyes so you can see the advantages we, the  players, get from a solution like that. That's why I decided to list  some facts about the subject and clear some of the false assumptions.
> 
> ...


Battlelog - Advantages, disadvantages and why It's the best menu system in games so far - Electronic Arts UK Community

Ich pers. habe 2 Wochen mit Battlelog gearbeitet (BF3 Alpha Trail) und bin davon begeistert


----------



## christian.pitt (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



King_Sony schrieb:


> Und aufhalten wird es die Raubkopierer auch nicht, höchstens hinauszögern(Siehe Siedler 7).
> 
> Ich finde sowas geht einfach nicht. PS3 und Xbox 360 bekommen die Features(Browserserver und Hauptmenü()). Wenn schon, dann gleichberechtigt.


 
zu siedler 7: das hat nur solange gedauert, da das spiel eben eine permante internetverbindung vorraussetzte, und deshalb permant daten zwischen den ubisoftservern ausgetauscht wurden.
ohne diese essentiellen daten, stürzte das spiel ab
--> cracker mussten emu schreiben, der, wenn die daten gebraucht wurden, diese auch dem spiel zur verfügung stellten
--> sie mussten den gesamten traffic beim spielen isolieren 



> Ich schätze das min 75% der Leute die das Spiel eig boykottieren wollen, es sich dennoch kaufen. LOL



die meisten werden dann schlussendlich draufkommen, dass diese ach so argen rückschritte doch *sehr* vorteilhaft sind!
und dann werden nur die richtig sturen bf3 nicht kaufen, geschätzt 5%


----------



## KrHome (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



hundElungE schrieb:


> Es haben ja schon viele geschrieben, BF ist ein O N L I N E Spiel.


Ähh nee, es hat auch eine Kampagne, falls das dir und einigen anderen hier entgangen ist. Die wurde sogar noch lange vor dem Multiplayer beworben.

Und wem als einziges Argument "Battlefield 3 spielt man doch eh nur im Multiplayer" einfällt um das eigene Unverständnis über die Kritik (bzw. in den Augen des B3 Fanboys: Gejammer/Mimimi ) anderer zum Ausdruck zu bringen, der sollte mal über seinen beschränkten Horizont nachdenken.

Ich würde es nur für den Singleplayer kaufen - spiele dank Reallife kaum noch online - und es interessiert mich dabei auch nicht, ob ich damit zu einer Minderheit gehöre, denn das spielt für mein Recht Kritik zu äußern keine Rolle.


----------



## DaStash (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



KrHome schrieb:


> Ich würde es nur für den Singleplayer kaufen - spiele dank Reallife kaum noch online - und es interessiert mich dabei auch nicht, ob ich damit zu einer Minderheit gehöre, denn das spielt für mein Recht Kritik zu äußern keine Rolle.


Nö, tut es nicht, dass stimmt. Aber von einem Spiel was in erster Linie eben für den Multiplayer ausgelegt ist darf man nicht mehr erwarten als das es eine I-Net Vebrindung vorraussetzt. Wenn man denn doch zu der starken Minderheit gehört sie BF3 nur Single spielen möchte und dann nicht gewillt ist seine meist vorhanden I-Net Vebrindung dafür zu verwenden, dann hat man eben Pech gehabt, so einfach ist das. 

MfG


----------



## hundElungE (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



KrHome schrieb:


> Ähh nee, es hat auch eine Kampagne, falls das dir und einigen anderen hier entgangen ist. Die wurde sogar noch lange vor dem Multiplayer beworben.
> 
> Und wem als einziges Argument "Battlefield 3 spielt man doch eh nur im Multiplayer" einfällt um das eigene Unverständnis über die Kritik (bzw. in den Augen des B3 Fanboys: Gejammer/Mimimi ) anderer zum Ausdruck zu bringen, der sollte mal über seinen beschränkten Horizont nachdenken.
> 
> Ich würde es nur für den Singleplayer kaufen - spiele dank Reallife kaum noch online - und es interessiert mich dabei auch nicht, ob ich damit zu einer Minderheit gehöre, denn das spielt für mein Recht Kritik zu äußern keine Rolle.



Hallo,

ich habe auch noch weitere Gründe, mit Absicht habe ich nur das Hauptargument genannt - mir geht es hier auch nicht um eine Diskussion, ich habe meinem Unmut Luft verschafft. Mir das als beschränkten Horizont auslegen, ist nunja, sagen wir mal deine Sache. Fühl dich mal nicht so angegriffen, dein Recht Kritik zu äußern spricht Dir keiner ab. Ich unterscheide zwischen Kritik und Mimimi..

Edit: "... in den Augen des B3 Fanboys..." Lol du meinst ja mich, ich weiß gar nicht wann ich mich geouted habe. 
Grüße


----------



## King_Sony (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



christian.pitt schrieb:


> nö DAS stimmt einmal garnicht!
> ich schätze mal stark, dass Battlelog in HTML5 geschrieben wird/wurde.
> --> Html5 unterstützt eine speicherfunktion
> --> der browser kann auch offline auf die seite zugreifen
> ...


 
Das wäre dann ja sinnlos


----------



## dangee (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

hö? is doch latte ob das hauptmenü jetzt innem browser aufgerufen wird oder im spiel?!


----------



## christian.pitt (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

? wenn battlefield ohne meü auskommt, dann brauchst du die websiteumgebung zum starten des SP

beim mp wäre das dann natürlich sehr wohl sinnlos


----------



## hundElungE (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



Chrisch schrieb:


> Ich finds immer toll, es meckern immer DIE Leute, die es nichtmal getestet haben.
> 
> Das hier beschreibt es gut
> 
> ...



Beinahe tl;dr  Habs eben gelesen, und denke Battlelog wird wenns da ist weniger negative Kritik bekommen.


----------



## hundElungE (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



christian.pitt schrieb:


> ? wenn battlefield ohne meü auskommt, dann brauchst du die websiteumgebung zum starten des SP
> 
> beim mp wäre das dann natürlich sehr wohl sinnlos


 
*Common false assumptions*


*"We will be forced to be online"*

Nope, your browser doesn't require internet connection and all the   Battlelog-files can be stored locally. This means that even if DICE puts   the singleplayer components in Battlelog, they can still allow 100%   offline play through local copy of Battlelog. It's up for them to decide   if they want to do it.


----------



## Rizzard (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

So gesehen wird der Thread hier schon wieder weit ausgedehnt.
Es geht hier ja darum, das es kein richtiges Ingame-Menü mehr geben wird, und dieses wohl in Battlelog zu finden ist. Wo bitte ist da der Unterschied? Woraus ergibt sich der Nachteil an dieser Lösung?

Ich denke wenn Dice es gewährleisten kann, das Battlelog auch unter strengsten Belastungen stabil bleibt, steht uns hier eine wirklich praktische Erneuerung bevor.




> *"We will be forced to be online"*
> 
> Nope, your browser doesn't require internet connection and all the    Battlelog-files can be stored locally. This means that even if DICE puts    the singleplayer components in Battlelog, they can still allow 100%    offline play through local copy of Battlelog. It's up for them to  decide   if they want to do it.



Das hört sich doch schon mal sehr gut an.


----------



## kühlprofi (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*



Predator7888 schrieb:


> für mich is das jetzt der Grund es mir nich zu holen naja da bleib ich halt bei cod weil activision solche späße eigentlich ja läst


 
Wenn du deswegen BF3 nicht kaufst, dann ist es wirklich besser du bleibst bei CoD 
Eher... weil Activision sich nicht weiterentwickelt und immer den selben alten Käse verkauft.


*Zitat von Blizzard*:
So gesehen wird der Thread hier schon wieder weit ausgedehnt.
Es geht hier ja darum, das es kein richtiges Ingame-Menü mehr geben wird, und dieses wohl in Battlelog zu finden ist. Wo bitte ist da der Unterschied? Woraus ergibt sich der Nachteil an dieser Lösung?

Ich denke wenn Dice es gewährleisten kann, das Battlelog auch unter strengsten Belastungen stabil bleibt, steht uns hier eine wirklich praktische Erneuerung bevor.
*---------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Wohlmöglich wird genau das der Vorteil sein!! Aber immer stänkern wenn man A) keine ahnung von Programmieren und Netzwerktechnik hat und B) seine Urteile fällt bevor man etwas getestet hat.

Wem das nicht passt soll Cod spielen und die hässliche Grafik geniessen. Wayne interessiert ein Menu? Wird was aktualisiert ziehen sich alle Clients updates. Wird was am Gui serverseitig geändert erfolgt dieser wechsel nur einmal. Nur so als Denkanstoss was zumindest ein Grund sein könnte dies so zu lösen.


gruss


----------



## Infernalracing (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

Für alle die hier einen Lobgesang auf EA & denn geilen Kopierschutz anstimmen, Bitte schaltet doch mal Euer Hirn ein und werft ein Blick in die Nutzungsbedingungen für Origin. (Punkt:2 ist einfach der Hit)

Nutzungsbedingungen von EA-ORIGIN


----------



## kühlprofi (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



Infernalracing schrieb:


> Für alle die hier einen Lobgesang auf EA & denn geilen Kopierschutz anstimmen, Bitte schaltet doch mal Euer Hirn ein und werft ein Blick in die Nutzungsbedingungen für Origin. (Punkt:2 ist einfach der Hit)
> 
> Nutzungsbedingungen von EA-ORIGIN


 
Und? Interessiert doch keine Sau.
Lies einmal Nutzungsbedingunen von anderen Spiele-, OS-Hersteller und Webseiten oder gar STEAM durch (Was meistens KEINER macht).


----------



## pibels94 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

Zitat aus Punkt 2: IF YOU DO NOT WANT EA TO COLLECT, USE, STORE, TRANSMIT OR DISPLAY THE DATA DESCRIBED IN THIS SECTION, PLEASE DO NOT INSTALL OR USE THE APPLICATION 

sehr nett


----------



## Anxifer (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



Infernalracing schrieb:


> Für alle die hier einen Lobgesang auf EA & denn geilen Kopierschutz anstimmen, Bitte schaltet doch mal Euer Hirn ein und werft ein Blick in die Nutzungsbedingungen für Origin. (Punkt:2 ist einfach der Hit)
> 
> Nutzungsbedingungen von EA-ORIGIN


 Steht auch bei ICQ 
Dein Provider speichert auch die IP zwecks "Abrechnung" für ein paar Tage


----------



## Infernalracing (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



Anxifer schrieb:


> Steht auch bei ICQ
> Dein Provider speichert auch die IP zwecks "Abrechnung" für ein paar Tage


 
Na ja, Du hast das wohl nicht richtig Verstanden was da steht was.
Die Speichern nicht nur die IP und was Sie dann mit den Daten machen steht auch noch auf einem ganz anderen Blatt!

Big Brother is watching YOU!


----------



## DaStash (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



Infernalracing schrieb:


> Für alle die hier einen Lobgesang auf EA & denn geilen Kopierschutz anstimmen, Bitte schaltet doch mal Euer Hirn ein und werft ein Blick in die Nutzungsbedingungen für Origin. (Punkt:2 ist einfach der Hit)
> 
> Nutzungsbedingungen von EA-ORIGIN


 Hui, na das steht bestimmt in keiner anderen AGB drinne, dass macht bestimmt nur EA/Origin so...^^
Wasn Argument... 

MfG


----------



## flankendiskriminator (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



Infernalracing schrieb:


> Für alle die hier einen Lobgesang auf EA & denn geilen Kopierschutz anstimmen, Bitte schaltet doch mal Euer Hirn ein und werft ein Blick in die Nutzungsbedingungen für Origin. (Punkt:2 ist einfach der Hit)
> 
> Nutzungsbedingungen von EA-ORIGIN


 Komm in Deutschland vor Gericht eh nicht durch, so what?


----------



## Infernalracing (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



DaStash schrieb:


> Hui, na das steht bestimmt in keiner anderen AGB drinne, dass macht bestimmt nur EA/Origin so...^^
> Wasn Argument...
> 
> MfG


 
Es ist Sicher Klasse in Deiner Wundervollen Welt zu Leben!
Aber ich finde es immer noch:

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



Infernalracing schrieb:


> Es ist Sicher Klasse in Deiner Wundervollen Welt zu Leben!
> Aber ich finde es immer noch:
> 
> MfG



Wieso, er hat doch recht. Wenn du dich über diesen Punkt aufregst, musst du in der heutigen Onlinewelt sehr vieles boykottieren.


----------



## DaStash (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



Infernalracing schrieb:


> Es ist Sicher Klasse in Deiner Wundervollen Welt zu Leben!
> Aber ich finde es immer noch:
> 
> MfG


Kann ich davon ausgehen das du weder bei Facebook, noch bei Google+ angemeldet bist, GMX, Web.de oder GoogleMail/Google.de nicht nutzt, darüber hinaus darauf verzichtest irgendwelche andere Software/Spiele zu installieren/nutzen welche die Möglichkeit der Onlinenutzung bieten? 
Wenn nein, macht dein Argument einfach keinen Sinn.

MfG


----------



## Emani (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

NICHTS IST PERFEKT UND NICHTS WIRD JE PERFEKT SEIN.....

HOCH LEBE BATTLEFIELD 3 es war großartig dich auf der Gamescom spielen zu dürfen und freue mich auf nächsten monat dich auf meinem hochgeliebten rechner wiederbegrüßen zu dürfen mit unseren Jungs vom UFE.

MEGA MEGA FREU....

und Origin find ich jetzt schon schöner und übersichtliher als steam.... 

steam brauchte ich damals ja auch...wegen HL2 und COD.


----------



## pibels94 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



DaStash schrieb:


> Kann ich davon ausgehen das du weder bei Facebook, noch bei Google+ angemeldet bist, GMX, Web.de oder GoogleMail/Google.de nicht nutzt, darüber hinaus darauf verzichtest irgendwelche andere Software/Spiele zu installieren/nutzen?
> Wenn nein, macht dein Argument einfach keinen Sinn.
> 
> MfG


 
/sign. ich will gar nicht wissen wer und vor allem welche daten von mir/ über mich hat 
facebook genehmigt sich sogar bilder von usern zwecks werbung etc zu verwenden. von daher: ea kann ruhig wissen das mein pc zu schlecht für bf3 ist und ich es mir dennoch kaufen werde


----------



## Bumbaclot (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



Chrisch schrieb:


> Ich finds immer toll, es meckern immer DIE Leute, die es nichtmal getestet haben.
> 
> Das hier beschreibt es gut
> 
> ...



Danke für den Link, sehr interessant! 
Kann Deine Ansicht zu Battlelog nur unterstützen. Hätte das System gerne nach der Alpha für BF2 und BFC2 behalten


----------



## Eyezz_Only (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

Mal sehen, ob das Alles, was bis jetzt gesagt wurde, und so auf Widerstand stösst, im Endeffekt wirklich so schlimm ist.
Aber nach den ganzen Dingen, die in letzter Zeit so ans Licht gekommen sind, werde ich es mir auf keinen Fall gleich kaufen am ersten Tag, sondern es lieber bei nem Freund testen o.Ä. .
Ist immerhin auch mein Geld - Und die Katze im Sack lasse ich mir von Niemandem andrehen...Zurückbringen kann man Spiele im Endeffekt ja auch nicht, also gehe ich lieber auf Nummer sicher.

Und ich denke mal, wenn ich wirklich mal irgendwo bin, ohne Internet o.Ä. - Dann Crack drauf oder was auch immer, und schon geht das auch ohne...

Dann können die mich mal, sozusagen, die haben das Geld von mir bekommen für das Spiel - Ich hab es bezahlt - Dann darf und will ich es auch spielen können - Mir egal was dann andere Leute denken. 

Vielleicht hört es sich auch nur so schlimm an, wer weiss das schon...Hauptsache die Freezes von BC2 sind weg!


----------



## Infernalracing (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



DaStash schrieb:


> Kann ich davon ausgehen das du weder bei Facebook, noch bei Google+ angemeldet bist, GMX, Web.de oder GoogleMail/Google.de nicht nutzt, darüber hinaus darauf verzichtest irgendwelche andere Software/Spiele zu installieren/nutzen welche die Möglichkeit der Onlinenutzung bieten?
> Wenn nein, macht dein Argument einfach keinen Sinn.
> 
> MfG


Erstmal NEIN ich nutze weder Google+ noch Facebook. (Ich habe Freunde im Echten Leben)
Ich habe einen 10 Jahre Alten Web.de Acc. und gelegentlich nutze ich Google.de/.com
UBISOFT nutze ich seit Ihrem geilen Kopierschutz nicht mehr und Steam lässt sich leider schlecht Umgehen.

Ps. ich Finde Deine Sig. echt Klasse, Deine eigene Meinung über den Datenschutz eher weniger!


----------



## DaStash (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



Infernalracing schrieb:


> Ps. ich Finde Deine Sig. echt Klasse, Deine eigene Meinung über den Datenschutz eher weniger!


 Das Eine hat aber nichts mit dem Anderen nichts zu tun. Letztendlich entscheidet jeder selber, welche Daten er bereit stellt oder auch nicht. In meiner signatur geht es um Daten die ohne mein Zutun/Einverständnis erhoben werden!
Aber hier die AGB zu kritisieren und dann selber Steam etc. zu nutzen ist einfach Doppelmoral und das finde ich unlogisch.

MfG


----------



## Floeffy (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



Infernalracing schrieb:


> Erstmal NEIN ich nutze weder Google+ noch Facebook. (Ich habe Freunde im Echten Leben)
> Ich habe einen 10 Jahre Alten Web.de Acc. und gelegentlich nutze ich Google.de/.com
> UBISOFT nutze ich seit Ihrem geilen Kopierschutz nicht mehr und Steam lässt sich leider schlecht Umgehen.


 
Also ich benutze Facebook habe aber trotzdem richtige Freunde im Leben, was eine schwachsinnige Aussage 

Da haste es!! Du benutzt Steam , die sammeln auch genug Daten über dich, die wissen ganz genau was du wann spielst und was du für einen Rechner hast. Wenn du also Konsequent wärst, dürftest du das auch nicht benutzen


----------



## Larsen (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Steht doch schon in der Main !


 
Jo, stand schon vor paar Tagen im Text einer BF3 News.
Nix neues und Online ist man eh meist, von daher wurscht.


----------



## pibels94 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*



Larsen schrieb:


> Jo, stand schon vor paar Tagen im Text einer BF3 News.
> Nix neues und Online ist man eh meist, von daher wurscht.



kurz und knapp auf den punkt gebracht 

immer diese ellenlangen diskussionen über etwas was a) nicht unbedingt schlecht ist, und b) sich eh nicht ändern lässt


----------



## m-o-m-o (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

Ok, wenn Battelog auch offline funktioniert, ist alles kein Problem 

Ich hatte nur meine Sorgen, wenn es Onlinezwang für den _eventuellen_ LAN Modus gegeben hätte.


----------



## PC GAMER (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

Bisschen doof das man ins internet muss dan auf eine seite danach eine map auswählen. dauert locker 15 sec. und der pc ist voller cookies und wie sie alle heißen.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



DaStash schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich kann die Kritik nicht nachvollziehen, schliesslich ist BF3 ein "Onlinespiel". Sich dann darüber aufzuregen das es eine permanente Onlineverbindung voraussetzt ist eine Farce und ziemlich grotesk.^^
> Die Vorgänger hatten auch kein Singleplayer und man kann und muss einfach davon ausgehen, dass die Zielgruppe an sich eben jene Internetverbindung hat und diese auch nutzen möchte um eben den Hauptbestandteil des games, den Multiplayer, zu spielen.
> 
> Ansonsten wartet doch erst einmal ab, wie genau das umgesetzt wird. Die Alpha-Spieler äußern sich da weit aus weniger kritisch.^^
> ...



Mit der Zielgruppe machst du aber nicht das große Geld und das will EA aber, deswegen gibt es ja nun auch einen SP-Part.


----------



## Rizzard (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Mit der Zielgruppe machst du aber nicht das große Geld und das will EA aber, deswegen gibt es ja nun auch einen SP-Part.



Steitet auch niemand ab. Man möchte zwar möglichst viel abdecken (daher auch der neue TDM-Modus), aber im Kern ist es doch ein MP-Spiel.
Und wie man liest soll offline spielen ja sogar möglich sein.


----------



## kruecke (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



PC GAMER schrieb:


> Bisschen doof das man ins internet muss dan auf eine seite danach eine map auswählen. dauert locker 15 sec. und der pc ist voller cookies und wie sie alle heißen.


 Sry aber you made my day.


----------



## Corn696 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



PC GAMER schrieb:


> Bisschen doof das man ins internet muss dan auf eine seite danach eine map auswählen. dauert locker 15 sec. und der pc ist voller cookies und wie sie alle heißen.



Ich weiß nicht wie oft man es noch schreiben muss. Es würde auch 15 sec.  dauern wenn man das Spiel starten würde und dann einen Server auswählen müsste.
Im Prinzip ändert sich nichts außer, dass man den Browser öffnen muss und nicht das Game. Den wenn du einmal deinen Browser geöffnet hast ist er offen und schließt sich nicht automatisch wenn du den Server verlässt


----------



## Sperrfeuer (24. August 2011)

Ich hätte es mir ja wie bei Steam gewünscht. 
Meinetwegen ein ganz schlichtes Menü ohne schnickschnack, dann Auswahl Multiplayer oder Singleplayer, bei Multi wir dann Battlelog im Spiel geöffnet und fertig. 
Wieso man das jetzt als positive Neuerung verkaufen muss, ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## Rizzard (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich hätte es mir ja wie bei Steam gewünscht.
> Meinetwegen ein ganz schlichtes Menü ohne schnickschnack



Was ist denn an einem Browser-Fenster soviel mehr "Schnickschnack"?



> Wieso man das jetzt als positive Neuerung verkaufen muss, ist mir schleierhaft.



Es ist eine Neuerung, die laut vieler Alpha-Tester wirklich positiv hervor stechen konnte.


----------



## Nico Bellic (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

Solange man kein Extraprogramm installieren und die DVD noch mal extra downloaden muß, geht das so in Ordnung.
Schließlich ist der PC im Vergleich zu den Konsolen ein recht kleiner Absatzmarkt und wenn dann für diesen extra großer Auwand betrieben wird, sollte man sich schützen können.


----------



## Simlog (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

warum macht eig. jeder Andeutungen dass er sich das Spiel ziehen will ? Wir sind hier im www bisschen Hirn einschalten odre ?

...

b2t. habs mir schon längst vorbestellt und von mir aus können die auch einführen das ich nen Handstand machen muss, aber holen und spielen werd ichs trozdem . Glaub das sehen noch genung so wie ich und deswegen ändern die da au nix.


----------



## lukas93h (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

Also ich kaufe das Spiel wegen dem Spiel und nicht wegen der Menüs, obwohl das natürlich ein Kernelement ist, aber wenn DICE meint es sei nötig.... bitte... ich lass mich deswegen nicht davon abbringen, mir das Spiel zu zulegen.


----------



## DarkMo (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

also auch wenn das garnich zum thema gehört: aber onlinezwang bei nem online-titel (auch für mich is bf nen mp spiel, das die jetz auch nen sp da reinmehren stört mich eher ^^)... da brauch mer sich ned aufregen ^^



Chrisch schrieb:


> Battlelog - Advantages, disadvantages and why It's the best menu system in games so far - Electronic Arts UK Community


 also nochmal: nur weil DU es gut findest, müssens andre nich auch gut finden ^^ ich persönlich weis noch nich, ob ichs gut finden soll oder nich, das wird sich endgültig zur beta klären. aber ich habe wohl das recht, schonmal vorher drüber zu spekulieren und mir meine gedanken zu machen (wenn nich, is das halbe forum "rechtswidrig" mit all den monatelangen diskussionen über neue hardware, die irgendwann erscheinen soll ^^). und ich sehe eben nich immer alles von der rosaroten wolke aus. zum bsp dein text hier...


> Full customization...


gut, hört sich natürlich erstmal super an. aber ganz ehrlich? brauch ich das? ICH brauchs ned. mir isses scheissegal ^^ ich hab keinen bock ne woche oder so erstmal mich mit proggen zu beschäftigen, um deren server-browser so herzurichten, das er für mich brauchbar wird. ich hab noch weniger bock wochenlang zu warten, bis andere mir fertige scripte bla zur verfügung stellen, das es nutzbar wird, nur um mich dann im slalom um all die sicherheitsfallen bei den dinger drumherum schlängeln zu müssen. "ui, ein cooles script, das zieh ich mir! och ne, das is ja nur nen keylogger/trojaner/weis der geier". nein danke. und wenn der server-browser von hausaus ohne probleme nutzbar is (was ich ja wohl mal stark hoffe), brauch ichs erst recht nich. ich will ned den server-browser "zocken" sondern das game >< zumal man das ganze auch so interpretieren könnte, das dice nun zu unfähig is nen server-browser zu basteln, und das jetz halt die werte userschaft machen lässt  is sicher übertrieben gesagt, aber irgendwie war das mein erster gedanke beim lesen ^^


> Native browser features, usability


auch wieder son punkt, den ich ned brauch. also auch hier kein argument für mich (für MICH), warum es nun unbedingt outgame laufen muss.


> Fast and easy development, smooth updating


das is nen guter grund. aber hey, wieso sollte dice da überhaupt fast and smooth developpen? macht doch die community schon 


> "It can be hacked"
> 
> Yes, so can any server which is connected to internet and accepts some sort of requests. It doesn't matter which client you use to access the server, if the security sucks, it can be hacked. The EA servers you log in to from Bad Company 2 are just as secure as Battlelog servers. Keyloggers don't care if you use a browser or the game exe and so on.
> 
> Some people also refer DDOS (distributed denial of service) attacks as "hacking", which it isn't. It's entirely possible this can happen to Battlelog, but it can also happen to any EA server, even the master servers which are used in the game server listing.


er geht hier irgendwie nur auf die ea-server ein wie mir scheint. klar ises wurscht, ob ich nu nen ea server hacke oder nen ea-server ^^ (bzw lahmleg irgendwie). aber MEIN großes problem is halt die user-sicherheit. das macht mir irgendwie sorgen. das mit den javascripts us hab ich ja scho angeschrieben und dann kommt halt noch diese outgame/ingame kommunikation hinzu. also der browser muss ja die daten (login/pw - das ja hoffentlich wenigstens verschlüsselt ^^, server-ip un weis der geier) als parameter ans game weiterleiten, un das kann nen schlauer fuchs sicher auch irgendwie stören oder "klauen" oder was weis ich. muss nich sein, aber ich stells mir halt potentiell erstmal vor.


> "But I want to keep my menu in the actual game"
> 
> Do you really care if the process behind the menu states chrome.exe, firefox.exe or battlefield.exe?


also mir is das halt irgendwie wichtig. ich hab in den 90ern mit zocken angefangen. da hat man für nen spiel auf ner diskette geld ausgegeben. die entwicklung ging weiter, die spiele wurden größer un plötzlich hatte man fürs gleiche geld viel mehr in der hand. manchmal 11 disketten plötzlich! dann kam die cd und selbst hier gabs irgendwann elche mit 4cd's, man bekam immer mehr in die hand für sein geld. das war irgendwie toll. gut, mit den dvd's wurds wieder mistig, weil man urplötzlich keine tolen kartons mehr bekam, die handbücher und kleine extras enthielten (das was heute ne collectorsedition noch blaß vor neid macht). und jetzt sind wir im zeitalter von steam und digital überall und nichma mehr der fitzelige rest is übrig geblieben bzw man muss schon fürchten, dass mans bald nur noch online alles bekommt. man bekommt immer weniger in die hand fürs geld. wers nich anders kennt, den mag das ned stören, aber ich kenns halt anders und will das so. ich bin der kunde und der kunde is könig. aber heute is der kunde der dreck unter den teuren chef-sohlen und darf sich noch drüber freuen. was heisst darf, er tuts ja freiwillig 
so, nu sin wir also bei einer rein digitalen welt, alles wurde uns genommen... alles? nein nein, wie mit den handbüchern usw von cd->dvd, was man als selbstverständlichkeit ansah, passierts jetz also auch noch mit spiel inhalten. ein menü gehört für mich zum spiel dazu. ein spiel hat gefälligst alles, was es zum "leben" brauch selber mitzubringen. das man diesen "minimalen bedarfsstand" extern durch sowas wie battle-log *erweitert*, stört mich nich im geringsten. wer das so nutzen will, bitte. gehör ich sicher selber zu teilen dazu. aber es muss von haus aus (meiner ansicht nach) auch all diese "infrastruktur" ingame vorhanden sein. ich WILL einfach ingame ein menü und nen serverbrowser un weis der geier haben. ich WILL KEINE externen tools nutzen MÜSSEN. punkt. wer das anders sieht, bitte, aber ich will das eben so, und daher darfs wohl auch gestattet sein, darüber zu meckern.

also sorry crisch, das es mal wieder dich traf, is ned persönlich. aber die info hier kam halt von dir. mich freuts, das scheinbar wenige bedenken haben und die pure freude genießen können, aber mir schmeckt eben nich alles und ich hab das recht, diese meinung auch kund zutun  und vllt kann ich ja sogar dem ein oder anderem die augen ein stückweit öffnen. nich in der richtung "das IST dreck" sondern in der richtung "das kann durchaus auch ganz böse enden".


----------



## Dulla_Po (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

Haha ich seh schon wie die sich gegenseitig auf die Schultern klopfen. "Super Kopierschutz!"
Diese armseligen Pflegefälle, ich wette mit euch es wird eine cracked Exe mit Menü und Browser geben noch bevor die ihre Onlineplattform gestartet haben.
Meine Daten bekommen die nicht, Sony reicht mir.


----------



## pibels94 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



Dulla_Po schrieb:


> Haha ich seh schon wie die sich gegenseitig auf die Schultern klopfen. "Super Kopierschutz!"
> Diese armseligen Pflegefälle, ich wette mit euch es wird eine cracked Exe mit Menü und Browser geben noch bevor die ihre Onlineplattform gestartet haben.
> Meine Daten bekommen die nicht, Sony reicht mir.


 
armselige pflegefälle? armselig sind ja wohl eher die jenigen, die sich spiele saugen, weswegen ja erst der schutz benötigt wird...denk drüber nach


----------



## Chrisch (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



Dulla_Po schrieb:


> Meine Daten bekommen die nicht, Sony reicht mir.


 Mich würde mal interessieren von welchen Daten du sprichst? Denn die, die du für Battlelog brauchst sind die, die du schon für BF2, BC2 usw gebraucht hast.

Das ist schlicht und einfach dein EA Account welchen du ja schon besitzt wenn du vorher irgendwelche BF Titel gespielt hast.

@ DarkMo

sorry aber ich hab keine Lust mir deinen Text zu lesen (ist eh immer das selbe) 

Deinen Standpunkt kennen ja mittlerweile alle so wie du den versuchst uns aufzudrängen. Wer Battlelog nicht mag soll halt Battlefield nicht kaufen und gut ist 

Sich aber ewigkeiten darüber aufregen oder immer den gleichen Rotz zu posten bringt nix, davon wirds auch nicht anders. Also akzeptiere dies oder eben nicht, wenn nicht halt einfach nicht kaufen


----------



## DarkMo (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

tja, wenn man auf ignoranz trifft, helfen die besten posts wohl nix... ich versuch ja nu ernsthaft meine meinung so darzustellen, dass sich keiner aufn schlips getreten fühlen muss, aber bei sowas hörts halt auf. hättest du den post gelesen, hättest du nich so geantwortet.


----------



## Freakless08 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

Und wie zockt man das auf einer LAN?
Da braucht man wohl hoffenltich keine Onlineverbindung.


----------



## Veriquitas (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*



freyny80 schrieb:


> @OdlG
> Wie soll ich das verstehen?
> "Spielen werde ich es auf jeden fall, nur kaufen ist jetzt fraglich"
> 
> Sieht Du diesen pösen, pösen Onlinezwang als Grund an, Deinen illegalen Download zu rechtfertigen ?



Natürlich steht doch jedem zu weil man es kann, das nennt man heute Freiheit .


----------



## Corn696 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Und wie zockt man das auf einer LAN?
> Da braucht man wohl hoffenltich keine Onlineverbindung.



Ist ja noch nicht mal bekannt ob es überhaupt einen LAN Modus geben wird.
DICE sagt zwar, dass dieser nachgereicht wird aber dass haben Sie auch schon bei Battlefield Bad Company 2 behauptet.
Und es ist nie einer erschienen.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

In Zeiten von Facebook, VZ, YT etc. wundert mich wirklich das sich soviele Aufregen. BF3 lebt von Multiplayer und da ist ohnehin permanente Onlineverbindung pflicht. Insgesammt kann ich das dennoch nicht begrüßen, weil es sicherlich viele gibt, die nur Singleplayer spielen wollen oder eben jene die keine gute Internetverbindung haben u.a. kein Flat. JA, solche leute gibt es noch. 

EA will wohl d. gleichen Weg wie Ubisoft gehen, dafür gibt von mir .


----------



## Chrisch (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



DarkMo schrieb:


> tja, wenn man auf ignoranz trifft, helfen die besten posts wohl nix... ich versuch ja nu ernsthaft meine meinung so darzustellen, dass sich keiner aufn schlips getreten fühlen muss, aber bei sowas hörts halt auf. hättest du den post gelesen, hättest du nich so geantwortet.


 Joa sorry aber ganz ehrlich ich hab auch anderes zu tun als ständig die selben Posts von dir zu lesen. Wenn nun mal was anderes drin vorkommt dann PP für mich, bisher waren jedoch von dir alle Posts die selben und daher kenne ich deinen Standpunkt ja 
Und hierzu...


> ich WILL KEINE externen tools nutzen MÜSSEN. punkt. wer das anders  sieht, bitte, aber ich will das eben so, und daher darfs wohl auch  gestattet sein, darüber zu meckern.


Du MUSST doch garnicht, es ZWINGT dich NIEMAND dazu BF3 zu spielen.


----------



## Corn696 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



Pal_Calimero schrieb:


> Insgesammt kann ich das dennoch nicht begrüßen, weil es sicherlich viele gibt, die nur Singleplayer spielen wollen oder eben jene die keine gute Internetverbindung haben u.a. kein Flat. JA, solche leute gibt es noch.
> 
> EA will wohl d. gleichen Weg wie Ubisoft gehen, dafür gibt von mir .



Begrüße diese Entwicklung zwar auch nicht aber das mit der Internetverbindung dauert glaube Ich nicht mehr lange bis es fast jeder in einer schnellen Variante zu Verfügung hat.
Ich wohne in dem idyllischen Fischerdorf Neuharlingersiel direkt an der Nordsee und wir bekommen jetzt DSL 50000.


----------



## Freakless08 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



Pal_Calimero schrieb:


> In Zeiten von Facebook, VZ, YT etc. wundert mich wirklich das sich soviele Aufregen. BF3 lebt von Multiplayer und da ist ohnehin permanente Onlineverbindung pflicht.


 Seit wann braucht man für einer LAN Party eine Internetverbindung?


----------



## DarkMo (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



Chrisch schrieb:


> Du MUSST doch garnicht, es ZWINGT dich NIEMAND dazu BF3 zu spielen.


 wenns hart auf hart kommt verzicht ich ja auch ^^ so ises nich. aber, ich will halt erstma die beta anschauen. das war nur die darstellung meines standpunktes und so wies aussieht, würde ich von bf3 gezwungen werden, diesen mit füssen zu treten, , sofern ichs spielen will. wenn bf3 sau viel freude macht, trotz dieser und jener hinlänglichkeit bzw diese hinlänglichkeiten wirklich wie (u.a) du beschreibst völlig harmlos sin un man sich super dran gewöhnen kann, dann könnt ich auch kompromisse schließen. das is ja meine heimliche hoffnung. aber ich enddeck halt erstmal (ungetestet) zuviel blöd-potential ^^

mir kommtsh auptsächlich darauf an, dieses ätzende "alles is toll, die hams ja gesagt" getue zu dämpfen. hier kommen 100 pro-argumente, und zu fast jedem find ich fast sofort nen gegenargument. nur wollen das die befürworter ungern lesen. alles auch mal aus ner anderen betrachtungsweise sehen, geht scheinbar nich :/


----------



## noxXx (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

muss das spiel denn jedes mal komplett beendet und neu gestartet werden, wenn man den server wechseln will? Wenn man nämlich nicht gerade eine SSD oder einen langsameren Prozessor/RAM hat, könnte das schon nervig sein, wenn der Serverbrowser nicht mehr ingame ist. Soweit meine Bedenken, ich freu mich schon auf die Beta und vor allem auf die vorbestellte Final.
Und wer sich zu sehr über Battlelog aufregt: Schaut mal ins CoD-Lager rüber, lacht Elite aus und freut euch weiter auf BF


----------



## Eckism (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



DarkMo schrieb:


> wenns hart auf hart kommt verzicht ich ja auch ^^ so ises nich. aber, ich will halt erstma die beta anschauen. das war nur die darstellung meines standpunktes und so wies aussieht, würde ich von bf3 gezwungen werden, diesen mit füssen zu treten, , sofern ichs spielen will. wenn bf3 sau viel freude macht, trotz dieser und jener hinlänglichkeit bzw diese hinlänglichkeiten wirklich wie (u.a) du beschreibst völlig harmlos sin un man sich super dran gewöhnen kann, dann könnt ich auch kompromisse schließen. das is ja meine heimliche hoffnung. aber ich enddeck halt erstmal (ungetestet) zuviel blöd-potential ^^
> 
> mir kommtsh auptsächlich darauf an, dieses ätzende "alles is toll, die hams ja gesagt" getue zu dämpfen. hier kommen 100 pro-argumente, und zu fast jedem find ich fast sofort nen gegenargument. nur wollen das die befürworter ungern lesen. alles auch mal aus ner anderen betrachtungsweise sehen, geht scheinbar nich :/



Befürworter ist jetzt wohl auch ein wenig zu dick aufgetragen. Den meisten Battlefield 3 Spielern wäre es auch lieber, wenn alles In-Game ist. "Es ist nicht schlimm" bedeutet ja nicht wirklich, das es das Non-Plus-Ultra ist, sondern das man's verkraften kann.

Ich war ja bei der Alpha auch erstmal verwirrt, was das ist. Sowas kenn ich einfach nicht, das man nen "richtiges Spiel" übern Firefox startet.
Aber eigentlich ist es auch nix anderes, außer unser naßer Binnfaden (Internet-Leitung) tröckelt mal wieder aus.

@*noxXx

Es dauert ungefähr so lange, wie bei BC2 ne Map lädt, es ist kein klassischer Spielstart mehr.
*


----------



## rebel4life (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



Bambikilller schrieb:


> Ich finde es eine legitime Art den Kopierschutz durchzusetzten.


 
Das ist für mich Unsinn.

Bisher wurde jeder Kopierschutz geknackt. Und wenn es schwerer ist, arbeiten einfach viel mehr aus Interesse daran (ist ja eine Herausforderung, ähnlich der Erstbesteigung eines Berges). Und da kann selbst ein solches Menü nix ausrichten, denn wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg.

Man soll aufhören die Rechte des Käufers zu kastrieren, es wird nie einen Kopierschutz geben der wirklich funktioniert, sprich man kann sich die Entwicklungskosten für den tollsten Kopierschutz inkl. Einschränkung der ehrlichen Käufer einsparen, es nützt nichts, es nimmt den normalen Kunden nur Rechte und Möglichkeiten.

Tja, gerade storniert.



> Dear X X,
> We can confirm that the cancellation for the products listed below  has been successful.  Your card has not been charged for these items.
> Your Order: XXXXXX
> 
> ...


----------



## WebTerrorist (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Das ist für mich Unsinn.
> 
> Bisher wurde jeder Kopierschutz geknackt. Und wenn es schwerer ist, arbeiten einfach viel mehr aus Interesse daran (ist ja eine Herausforderung, ähnlich der Erstbesteigung eines Berges). Und da kann selbst ein solches Menü nix ausrichten, denn wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg.



Wenn der Kopierschutz aber wie z.b. bei Assassins Creed 2 wenigstens die ersten 2 Wochen hält. Bedeutet das auch, das sich eine Menge Leute das Game dann doch kaufen anstatt auf ihren Keks zu warten. Glaubst du wirklich die BF3 Fanboys hier, zu denen ich mich selbst auch zähle, könnten auch nur eine Woche die Füße still halten wenns raus ist. Ich nicht.^^ 

In vielen Games mit Ubi launcher wird der nach ein paar wochen ja auch per patch entfernt. Weil halt wirklich nur die ersten Wochen wichtig sind.

Erinnert sich eigentlich noch wer an dieses lustige Foto der MW2 Boykottgruppe bei Steam, wo so 80% der User grade online waren in MW2! Deja vu!


----------



## noxXx (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

Tja wenn das mit dem Serverwechsel/Spielstart zeitlich keinen (großen) Unterschied macht, ist das mMn schonmal nichts schlechtes, genau testen kann man ja in der Beta, aber wenn Battlelog in der Alpha schon gut angekommen ist, brauchen wir uns wohl nicht so viel Sorgen zu machen.
Das ist natürlich etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber an was mussten wir PC-Spieler uns sonst noch alles gewöhnen, abbestellen werde ich auf jeden Fall nicht wegen son paar Menügeschichten, da wird doch normalerweise sowieso nur am Anfang mal alles eingerichtet und dann gehts nurnoch auf die Server zum suchten


----------



## DaStash (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



DarkMo schrieb:


> also mir is das halt irgendwie wichtig. ich hab in den 90ern mit zocken angefangen. da hat man für nen spiel auf ner diskette geld ausgegeben. die entwicklung ging weiter, die spiele wurden größer un plötzlich hatte man fürs gleiche geld viel mehr in der hand. manchmal 11 disketten plötzlich! dann kam die cd und selbst hier gabs irgendwann elche mit 4cd's, man bekam immer mehr in die hand für sein geld. das war irgendwie toll. gut, mit den dvd's wurds wieder mistig, weil man urplötzlich keine tolen kartons mehr bekam, die handbücher und kleine extras enthielten (das was heute ne collectorsedition noch blaß vor neid macht). und jetzt sind wir im zeitalter von steam und digital überall und nichma mehr der fitzelige rest is übrig geblieben bzw man muss schon fürchten, dass mans bald nur noch online alles bekommt. man bekommt immer weniger in die hand fürs geld. wers nich anders kennt, den mag das ned stören, aber ich kenns halt anders und will das so. ich bin der kunde und der kunde is könig. aber heute is der kunde der dreck unter den teuren chef-sohlen und darf sich noch drüber freuen. was heisst darf, er tuts ja freiwillig
> so, nu sin wir also bei einer rein digitalen welt, alles wurde uns genommen... alles? nein nein, wie mit den handbüchern usw von cd->dvd, was man als selbstverständlichkeit ansah, passierts jetz also auch noch mit spiel inhalten. ein menü gehört für mich zum spiel dazu. ein spiel hat gefälligst alles, was es zum "leben" brauch selber mitzubringen. das man diesen "minimalen bedarfsstand" extern durch sowas wie battle-log *erweitert*, stört mich nich im geringsten. wer das so nutzen will, bitte. gehör ich sicher selber zu teilen dazu. aber es muss von haus aus (meiner ansicht nach) auch all diese "infrastruktur" ingame vorhanden sein. ich WILL einfach ingame ein menü und nen serverbrowser un weis der geier haben. ich WILL KEINE externen tools nutzen MÜSSEN. punkt. wer das anders sieht, bitte, aber ich will das eben so, und daher darfs wohl auch gestattet sein, darüber zu meckern.
> 
> also sorry crisch, das es mal wieder dich traf, is ned persönlich. aber die info hier kam halt von dir. mich freuts, das scheinbar wenige bedenken haben und die pure freude genießen können, aber mir schmeckt eben nich alles und ich hab das recht, diese meinung auch kund zutun  und vllt kann ich ja sogar dem ein oder anderem die augen ein stückweit öffnen. nich in der richtung "das IST dreck" sondern in der richtung "das kann durchaus auch ganz böse enden".


 Ich verstehe was du meinst aber denk doch an die Umwelt, was da so alles an schädlichen Verpackungsmaterialien eingespart wird und Bäume die nicht gefällt werden müssen, Treibstoff der bei der Verbreitung gebraucht wird eingespart wird etc.. Ist mal so ein unkonventionneller Denkanstoß warum digitale Vermarktung auch was positives haben kann.  Ansonsten ist es natürlich schön wenn man einen entsprechenden Sachwert erhält, so wie früher eben. Mich stört es nicht das ich Spiele runterladen kann. Wenn es nicht anders geht mache ich es, ansonsten ziehe ich auch ein Hardcover vor. 
Ansonsten halte ich hier viele Empörungsschreiben für völlig verfrüht und nahe zu hysterisch. Erst mal abwarten wie es wirklich wird und darauf vertrauen wenn viele Alphatester sagen das es gut ist.  Ich kann verstehen das viele mit gewohnten Ritualen nicht gerne brechen wollen aber man muss auch mal den Blick nach vorne richten und Veränderungen zulassen. Ich bin mal gespannt und hoffe, dass das neue System mehr Vorteile als Nachteile mit sich bringt.

MfG


----------



## kühlprofi (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

Das war halt 1990 so, schon 20 Jahre her. Wieso sind so viele immer gegen Neues, ist ja auch umweltbewusster. Wären in den 90er Jahren auch DSL Leitungen im heutigen Mass vorhanden gewesen, wäre die Software schon damals so distributioniert worden


----------



## Pal_Calimero (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Seit wann braucht man für einer LAN Party eine Internetverbindung?


 
Soweit ich weiß, hat das Spiel kein Lan-Modus und wenn etwas nicht von anfang an gibt, wird es auch nicht kommen, dafür gibt es zahlreiche Beispiele


----------



## Bumbaclot (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Man soll aufhören die Rechte des Käufers zu kastrieren, es wird nie einen Kopierschutz geben der wirklich funktioniert, sprich man kann sich die Entwicklungskosten für den tollsten Kopierschutz inkl. Einschränkung der ehrlichen Käufer einsparen, es nützt nichts, es nimmt den normalen Kunden nur Rechte und Möglichkeiten.
> Tja, gerade storniert.


 
Welche Rechte des Käufer werden den durch einen "alternativen" start des Spiels beschnitten? Diese müssen ja gravierend sein, weil die vorherigen Gängelungen (z.b. Konten-Bindung) ja bei der Vorbestellung in kauf genommen wurden.


----------



## rebel4life (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

Ich hab bei einer Aktion vor längerer Zeit bestellt, da stand das mit dem fehlenden Offlinemodus noch gar nicht fest. Und sowas ist für mich ein KO Kriterium. Da schreiben die Herrschaften in ihre Lizenzbedingungen dann rein dass sie nicht verpflichtet sind zu hosten und dann hast du in 3 Jahren ein Spiel, das du nicht mehr spielen kannst da der Anbieter die Server abgeschaltet hat. Stell dir das mal bei COD vor. Jedes Jahr erscheint ein neues, angenommen es hat diesen Kopierschutz, dann kann der Hersteller hergehen und die Server abstellen, dann hast du ne nutzlose DVD rumliegen. Die entsprechenden Lizenzregelungen sind dann halt einfach so formuliert, dass es dem Anbieter freisteht ob er mal die Server am Laufen hat oder nicht. Und das kann und will ich nicht unterstützen.


----------



## kühlprofi (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Ich hab bei einer Aktion vor längerer Zeit bestellt, da stand das mit dem fehlenden Offlinemodus noch gar nicht fest. Und sowas ist für mich ein KO Kriterium. Da schreiben die Herrschaften in ihre Lizenzbedingungen dann rein dass sie nicht verpflichtet sind zu hosten und dann hast du in 3 Jahren ein Spiel, das du nicht mehr spielen kannst da der Anbieter die Server abgeschaltet hat. Stell dir das mal bei COD vor. Jedes Jahr erscheint ein neues, angenommen es hat diesen Kopierschutz, dann kann der Hersteller hergehen und die Server abstellen, dann hast du ne nutzlose DVD rumliegen. Die entsprechenden Lizenzregelungen sind dann halt einfach so formuliert, dass es dem Anbieter freisteht ob er mal die Server am Laufen hat oder nicht. Und das kann und will ich nicht unterstützen.



Wenn du schon wusstest, dass es noch nicht fest stand und es trotzdem bestellt hast, da bist du ja selber "schuld" ^^
 So ein Schwachsinn. Schau mal in BC2 die Server an. Alle Rappelvoll und Server wie Sand am Meer. Du meinst doch nicht wirklich im Ernst, dass die Server alle von EA gehostet sind? Schon mal EA Server angehackt und nach einem Server gesucht? Richtig gibt schon sehr lange keine mehr. Die Server können bei jedem Spiel abgeschaltet werden, genau so bei COD. Da kannst du eine DVD mit allem drum  und dran haben und kannst trotzdem keinen Server joinen. In BF3 hast du zwar keine möglichkeit mit Bots zu spielen, dafür eine starke Kampagne mit 12 Stunden Spielzeit.
Die machen ihr Geld indem wer weiss wieviel tausende Gameserverhoster lizenzen kaufen und diese wiederum Server vermieten. Dass die meisten BC2 Server schlussendlich auf BF3 wechseln ist absehbar. Ich habe bf1942 / Desertcombat 8 Jahre lang ziemlich oft gespielt und es gab immer Server - selbst als BF2 schon lange auf dem Markt war!
Und von dem Kopierschutz musst du sowieso keine Bangen haben, insofern du das Spiel legal kaufen solltest. Mir ist deine Meinung ziemlich Wurst -ich kaufe mir das Spiel (3x mal Limited edition uk vorbestellt) und muss mir die nächsten 5 Jahre kein anderes Game mehr kaufen. Und dir viel Spass beim Paragraphenreiten 


Was sieht man da im Hintergrund?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=69OxeMqT1js

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das Weapon Customize Menu sieht schon mal vielversprechend aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sWyjwNa_oQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## rebel4life (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Schau mal in BC2 die Server an. Alle Rappelvoll und Server wie Sand am Meer. Du meinst doch nicht wirklich im Ernst, dass die Server alle von EA gehostet sind?


 
Bestreite ich doch gar nicht. Nur sind das halt laufende Kosten für den Anbieter, Server sind nicht billig (jetzt nicht bei Spielen, bei denen jeder hosten kann sondern welche die nen Auth Server und diversen anderen Kram brauchen). Das schiebst DU mir unter. Lässt du jeden dein Haus durchsuchen, hast ja nix zu verbergen, oder? Wer sich nicht gegen den Grundverdacht usw. wehrt, der ist Mitbegründer des Ende der Demokratie. Da gibt es diese netten Plakete mit "Wer in der Demokratie schläft, wacht in der Dikatur auf", die bringen das recht deutlich auf den Punkt - wenn alle immer alles hinnehmen, dann ändert sich nix und es wird alles nur schlechter, die Lobbyarbeit der Zeitarbeitsfirmen geht weiter und das Lohnniveau sinkt, für das Spielen am PC werden Marken eingeführt, alles möglich. Und von den umfangreichen Daten, die ein Anbieter durch einen zentralen Login Server sammeln kann will ich gar nicht sprechen - erst recht nicht über deren Geheimhaltung, denn das hat bisher noch kein Anbieter wirklich hinbekommen, da sind oft sogar Standardpasswörter in Netzknoten usw. drin. 

Und ob sie die Server abschalten steht ihnen frei. Punkt aus. Da kannst du rumreden wie du willst, sie können die Server abstellen und der Kunde kann nix machen, schau dir mal Hellgate London an, hier Online Zwang im Singleplayer, ich hätte das Spiel wegschmeißen können nachdem ich mir es vor ein paar Jahren mal bei der Pyramide gekauft hab. Darum geht es.


----------



## kühlprofi (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

Ja ich wollte dir nichts unterschieben, sorry
Stimmt schon was du da sagst über die Demokratie. Sehr wahrscheinlich ist sogar in deinem Router ein Standard-Passwort drin.
Dich findet auch jeder in einem Telefonbuch  Daten sind nunmal in der heutigen Zeit ein brenzliges Thema - doch ohne geht es nunmal einfach nicht.

Das mit Hellgate stimmt auch. Aber wer spielt schon Hellgate? *duckundweg* Flagship Studios? Die sind Pleite gegangen was EA garantiert nicht passiert.
Nein mal im Ernst. Sie können nunmal keine Garantie auf lebenslagen Serverunterhalt geben. Bis BF4 kommt werden die Server bestimmt laufen.

Und wie du hier feststellen kannst ist bf3 im Millionenbereich vorbestellt worden. 1000% mehr als in BC2.
http://www.enterbf3.com/viewtopic.php?t=2915


----------



## DarkMo (24. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

umweltschutz. hab mit meiner 240 lang genug die umwelt geschützt 
habt ja in geringem maße recht, so wie die email wälder rettet ^^ aber wenn ich so dinger wie bio-tomaten aus spanien lese oder möhren aus italien un pflaumen aus timbuktu... wär ja zu einfach die hier zu ziehen ^^ also umweltschutz is für die kapitale welt doch die hand an der gurgel.

naja, ich erwarte die beta sehr gespannt. will das endlich ma selber testen.


----------



## Bambikilller (24. August 2011)

Sorry, die Entwickler stecken ein ganzen Haufen Geld in so ein Spiel, warum sollen die Entwickler sich nicht über so ein System versichern das das Game gekauft wird! Ich bin seit Jahren battlefield am zocken und das war es immer wert, nicht so ein Aufguss Schrott wie bei activevision! Die Games sind okay, aber jedes Jahr das gleiche, mal ehrlich?! 4 Maps 15€, komm schon, was soll das?!? Die gab es früher für lau im update!! Und dann battlefield, zerstörbare Umgebung, die waren auf nen truppenübungsplatz für den sound, die grafik, ganz besonders die beleuchtung, back to karkand da wird denn Spielern was geboten!! Und das alles im Game! Sch**ss drauf was für ein Menü es hat!! Ihr sollt zocken und nich gucken wie weit ich über euch stehen inner Statistik!


----------



## kühlprofi (25. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



Bambikilller schrieb:


> Sorry, die Entwickler stecken ein ganzen Haufen Geld in so ein Spiel, warum sollen die Entwickler sich nicht über so ein System versichern das das Game gekauft wird! Ich bin seit Jahren battlefield am zocken und das war es immer wert, nicht so ein Aufguss Schrott wie bei activevision! Die Games sind okay, aber jedes Jahr das gleiche, mal ehrlich?! 4 Maps 15€, komm schon, was soll das?!? Die gab es früher für lau im update!! Und dann battlefield, zerstörbare Umgebung, die waren auf nen truppenübungsplatz für den sound, die grafik, ganz besonders die beleuchtung, back to karkand da wird denn Spielern was geboten!! Und das alles im Game! Sch**ss drauf was für ein Menü es hat!! Ihr sollt zocken und nich gucken wie weit ich über euch stehen inner Statistik!


 sign!


----------



## kuer (25. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



KrHome schrieb:


> Ähh nee, es hat auch eine Kampagne, falls das dir und einigen anderen hier entgangen ist. Die wurde sogar noch lange vor dem Multiplayer beworben.
> 
> Und wem als einziges Argument "Battlefield 3 spielt man doch eh nur im Multiplayer" einfällt um das eigene Unverständnis über die Kritik (bzw. in den Augen des B3 Fanboys: Gejammer/Mimimi ) anderer zum Ausdruck zu bringen, der sollte mal über seinen beschränkten Horizont nachdenken.
> 
> Ich würde es nur für den Singleplayer kaufen - spiele dank Reallife kaum noch online - und es interessiert mich dabei auch nicht, ob ich damit zu einer Minderheit gehöre, denn das spielt für mein Recht Kritik zu äußern keine Rolle.





Also wer einen beschränkten Horizont hat, lasse ich mal dahin gestellt sein (ich bin es nicht). Ich selber habe den SP von keinem COD Teil gespielt. Auch MoH im SP kenne ich nicht. Homefront SP kenne ich nicht.
Es ist eine frage des Spielers und was man als Herrausforderung ansieht. Du scheinst dich nicht mir realen Gegnern messen zu wollen oder können. Das ist deine eigene Sache, aber andere zu kritisieren, weil sie nur online spielen ist schlich dumm und anmaßend.
Ich bin sicher kein Fan von BF Spielen (außnahme BF2142). Ich habe keines bis zum höchsten Rang gespielt, weil  mir dafür die Mutivation gefehlt hat und das Game nicht in der lage ist, mich bei der Stange zu halten.
Aber ich habe selten so ein hochnäsigen Post gelesen wie deinen, wobei du dich mal mit dir selbst und deiner Einstellung beschäftigen müstest (Real Live). Das kanst du Offline machen und belass es einfach dabei.

PS: ich brauche keine Argument, weil ich nur MP spiele. Das ist einfach so. ENDE


----------



## Floeffy (25. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

Also mal ganz Ehrlich, wer sich jezz deswegen ( Onlinezwang, Spiel über Browser starten usw. )  das Spiel abbestellt hat ohne die Beta abzuwarten, der hat einen an der Waffel     Sry für die Ausdruckweise 

Wenn man es nach der Beta abbestellt weil es einem nicht gefällt is ja völlig ok. Aber ein Spiel erst vorzubestellen ohne es gespielt zu haben und dann wegen so was wieder abzubestellen finde ich einfach nur lächerlich....


----------



## DarkMo (25. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

ich fänds eine viel wichtigere aussage, erst während/nach der beta überhaupt vorzubestellen. ob ich jetz nen jahr oder 2 tage vorher vorbestelle, macht (bis jetzt) keinen unterschied. früher kommts game deswegen nich, also wozu sooo früh vorbestellen? ich schau mir die beta an, und entscheide dann, wie battlelog läuft und ob bf3 geil genug is dessen "übriggebliebene schwächen" zu kompensieren. wenn ichs toll find, wird vorbestellt.

aber gut, wenn alle erst zur beta vorbestellen, wird sich wirklich was ändern: die sehen ein, das die leute unbedingt fakten und selber testen wollen, bevor sie ein spiel kaufen! also müssen sie die vorbesteller boni für langzeit vorbesteller vorbehalten (so wie das steelbook jetz)


----------



## Ready (25. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*



Predator7888 schrieb:


> für mich is das jetzt der Grund es mir nich zu holen naja da bleib ich halt bei cod weil activision solche späße eigentlich ja läst


 Klar, solche Späße wie dedicated Server braucht ja auch kein Mensch .... ;P


----------



## pibels94 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*



Ready schrieb:


> Klar, solche Späße wie dedicated Server braucht ja auch kein Mensch .... ;P


 
lassen wir das  iw net hat vor- und nachteile, darum gehts hier aber nicht 

warten wir einfach die beta ab und diskutieren dann weiter über sinn und zweck des browsers


----------



## kühlprofi (25. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zitat von *Predator7888* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
für mich is das jetzt der Grund es mir nich zu holen naja da bleib ich halt bei cod weil activision solche späße eigentlich ja läst


Der eigentliche teil eines Spieles läuft nicht im Menu ab. Wobei du  hierbei von Nachteilen nichts anmerken wirst.


----------



## hundElungE (25. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

@Kuer Post #112: Er meinte mich  Post #43 

Wie auch immer, hier mal nen lustiger Beitrag zum Thema, da die Diskussion wieder ziemlich nervt^^:

Tragt mal im Google Translator "Ich liebe Battlefield 3" ein. LOL


Grüße


----------



## Emani (25. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

LOl...ist ja cool


----------



## pibels94 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



hundElungE schrieb:


> Tragt mal im Google Translator "Ich liebe Battlefield 3" ein. LOL
> 
> 
> Grüße


 
looool


----------



## christian.pitt (25. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

istn (extrem oft diskutiertes) easteregg von google


----------



## Saab-FAN (25. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*

Mit anderen Worten: DICE hat zugegeben, dass sie keinen vernünftigen Serverbrowser programmieren können und überlassen das nun den Leuten von EA 

Mich wirds nicht stören und da ich nen eigenen Mail-Server habe, werde ich mir, wie auch bei Modern Warfare 2, einen Extra-Account mit eigener Mailadresse anlegen. Dann kann ich das Game bei Nichtgefallen wieder verkaufen^^
Allerdings warte ich erstmal die Tests ab. Das Spiel stinkt nach unter Termindruck zu früh auf den Markt geworfener Hype mit fiesen Bugs. Ich hoffe mal, dieser Eindruck täuscht und ich kann relativ bald nach Release spielen.


----------



## christian.pitt (25. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*



Saab-FAN schrieb:


> Mich wirds nicht stören und da ich nen eigenen Mail-Server habe, werde ich mir, wie auch bei Modern Warfare 2, einen Extra-Account mit eigener Mailadresse anlegen. Dann kann ich das Game bei Nichtgefallen wieder verkaufen^^


 
ehm das kann aber jeder machen 
auch ohne eigenen mailserver



> Mit anderen Worten: DICE hat zugegeben, dass sie keinen vernünftigen Serverbrowser programmieren können und überlassen das nun den Leuten von EA



äh nein;



> There's a ton of (negative) discussion about DICE's decision to move the Battlefield 3 menu and server browser to Battlelog. While I think it's great to have opinions and give feedback, most of the discussion seems to revolve around false assumptions.
> 
> I'm by no means saying all the arguments against it are false, but I just hope I can open some eyes so you can see the advantages we, the players, get from a solution like that. That's why I decided to list some facts about the subject and clear some of the false assumptions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Docy (25. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Güte. Alle die hier über den Online-Zwang weinen, sollen bitte wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen kommen. Die Kampagne eines Shooters ist wie die Kruste beim Brot. Ist dabei ob mans will oder nicht aber satt wird man davon nicht, der Multiplayer ist das eigentlich Interssante an BF3, und den kann man so oder so nur ONLINE spielen. Argumente wie: was, wenn der Manager xyz BF3 in der Mittagspause auf dem Notebook spielen will? seh ich mal eher als Provokation anstatt als Realität an. Die Kampagne kann wirklich jeder auch an seinem internetfähigen Gerät spielen, es sei denn er hat generell keinen Zugang zum Netz bzw. keine Flatrate. Sollte das der Fall sein, ist es wohl das beste, BF3 gar nicht zu kaufen, weil von den 60 Euro liegt der Mehrwert auf dem Multiplayer, den solche Leute dann wohl nicht nutzen könnten. 

Soll heißen: Lasst dieses "hauptsache meckern und gegen den Strom schwimmen"-Gemaule, wenns doch eh total egal ist, weil die Alternativen abstrus sind. Anders sieht es natürlich bei Singleplayer spielen mit Onlinezwang aus, das ist nicht zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## m-o-m-o (25. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

Irgendwie traurig, dass man Multiplayer schon mit Online gleichsetzt. (Ja, ich weiß, dass der BF3 LAN Modus nicht bestätigt ist.)


----------



## Predator7888 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

so habe heute entschieden es mir au zu holen meine eltern haben mich mit ner 100000 er leitung von kabel deutschland überascht^^


----------



## spionkaese (25. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



Predator7888 schrieb:


> so habe heute entschieden es mir au zu holen meine eltern haben mich mit ner 100000 er leitung von kabel deutschland überascht^^


Ich will auch


----------



## m-o-m-o (25. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

Wenns nach mir ginge hätten wir 128MBit und nen SIP Account, aber meinem Vater war das zu kompliziert bei 2 verschiedenen Firmen nen Vertrag zu haben, also haben wir "nur" 64 

Und inwiefern "holst" du es dir?


----------



## spionkaese (25. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Wenns nach mir ginge hätten wir 128MBit und nen SIP Account, aber meinem Vater war das zu kompliziert bei 2 verschiedenen Firmen nen Vertrag zu haben, also haben wir "nur" 64
> 
> Und inwiefern "holst" du es dir?


Rate mal, wozu könnte er ne schnellere Leitung brauchen 
Ne, Scherz, will ja nichts unterstelln.


----------



## DerBlauePavian (25. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches menü*

Battlefield wird, nach den ganzen schlechten Nachrichten in letzter Zeit, der Flop des Jahres.


----------



## m-o-m-o (25. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

Das sagt man auch zu jedem CoD.


----------



## DerBlauePavian (25. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Das sagt man auch zu jedem CoD.


 
Ein Unterschied gibts schon: Bei CoD stimmt es nie.


----------



## Predator7888 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

naja kaufen ich lad es mir doch nich dann hätte ich ja nichts vom mp^^


----------



## Cube (27. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

BF3 Fait immer mehr find eich.... bis es kaum noch ein gefällt


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



Predator7888 schrieb:


> hi@ all
> 
> habe grad gefunden das BF 3 nur spielbar ist wenn man bei battlelog alles auswählt auch die kanmpagne ist nur so zu erreichen also kurz gefasst permanenter online zwang
> 
> OnlineWelten.com ››› Battlefield 3 - PC-Version kommt ohne integrierten Server-Browser und Hauptmenü ‹ News


 

Wer hat denn schon Internet heut zu Tage?  

Sogar meine 80 Jährigen Grosseltern haben Internet ...


----------



## King_Sony (27. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

Es geht aber ums Prinzip(außer man ist kein Prinzipienreiter )


----------



## jensi251 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

Ich glaube ich werde es doch nicht kaufen.
Das ist doch bestimmt alles nur aus kopierschutzgründen. SP über den Browser laden, was haben die sich dabei nur gedacht.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

Nun es braucht halt einen Kopierschutz, ohne Einnahmen würde auch kein Nachfolger mehr rauskommen, und das wäre doch schade nur weil einer mein gratis Leistung zu beziehen.

Kauf es oder nicht, ich will den Spass jedoch nicht verpassen, nur weil man Online sein muss, (was in der heutigen Zeit kein Aufwand mehr darstellt)


----------



## jensi251 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

Du hast ja auch recht. Aber gerade ein "fast" reines Online Spiel wie BF3 lebt doch eh nur von MP Partien. Von daher isr dieser vermeintliche "Kopierschutz" nicht nötig. Man kann ja zum Glück auch nur mit einem validem Key online spielen.


----------



## DarkMo (27. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

dennoch gehts hier um das nicht vorhandene menü un ned um nen online"zwang" ^^


----------



## King_Sony (28. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

Und wie schon gesagt, wird BF3 genauso gecrackt werden wie die Siedler(und da war das ja noch extremer).

Nur so weil ich es nicht weiß: Mit dem Browser-server konnte man ohne richtigen Server spielen?


----------



## DarkMo (28. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

hm? server-browser = das ding, wo man spiel-server suchen und betreten kann. man stellt seine filter ein und lässt ihn suchen, dann joined man nem server un fertig. bei bc2 hat nur genervt, dass die filter auch bei der history und den favoriten gezählt haben und beim fav's löschen gabs auch bugs. hätte man aber sicher nur ordentlich patchen/umsetzen müssen, dann wär das ding völlig ausreichend gewesen. das ding im web-browser macht im endeffekt auch nix anderes.


----------



## jensi251 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

Das regt mich richtig auf was DICE da macht. Das sollten die lieber ändern.


----------



## Predator7888 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



jensi251 schrieb:


> Das regt mich richtig auf was DICE da macht. Das sollten die lieber ändern.



naja vielleicht haben es auch nur wieder alle fachzeitshriften un so falsch verstanden ich mein das es so wie bei cod immer is da gibt es ja au die nur mp exe un die nur sp exe vllt is es  ja au bei bf 3 so dass die mp exe dann der server browser is un die sp exe halt normal nur die kampagne un so wir müssen einfach abwarten wie es sich entwickelt weil wenn es nich genug kaufen werden die das mit dem battlelog bestimmt auch wiedeer entfernen

Gruß


----------



## Bambikilller (3. September 2011)

Predator7888 schrieb:
			
		

> naja vielleicht haben es auch nur wieder alle fachzeitshriften un so falsch verstanden ich mein das es so wie bei cod immer is da gibt es ja au die nur mp exe un die nur sp exe vllt is es  ja au bei bf 3 so dass die mp exe dann der server browser is un die sp exe halt normal nur die kampagne un so wir müssen einfach abwarten wie es sich entwickelt weil wenn es nich genug kaufen werden die das mit dem battlelog bestimmt auch wiedeer entfernen
> 
> Gruß



Sehe das ähnlich bei MoH waren ja auch schon sp und mp mit verschiedenen startdateien. Wartet doch mal ab, wegen so einer Sache ein Top Game nicht zukaufen ist Schwachsinn, ihr wollt zocken und nicht im Menü rumklicken!!!!


----------



## DarkMo (3. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

wenn das alles ohne probleme funzt und unaufdringlich is, dann mag ichs sicher auch bald. aber ich musst die tage schmunzeln, wie ich die pcgh las. interview und so kommentar ala "die spieler spielen bf und reden mit externen programmen miteinander. auch die stats usw sind extern... wir wollten das spielerlebnis verbessern und *alles unter einen hut* bringen, daher der entschluss zum battlelog."

und weil "wir" alles unter einen hut bringen, muss ich das game nun also mittels eines externen programms starten? ingame voice-chat lösungen sind eh nie so gut wie externe programme (ts3, skype, vent, mumble...), also können die basteln was se wollen, auch hier bleibt mir nur ne externe lösung - also wo is da bitte was unter einen hut gebracht?  wenn sie ne vernünftige stats seite da einbinden, die eigenen vortschritte (so wie jetz halt auch geplant) da drin haben usw - also alles, was sie selbst betrifft, dann würd ichs ja verstehen. aber die "hälfte" vom spiel in den externen web-browser auszulagern (also funktionen exportieren) ist irgendwie nich in einklang zu bringen mit dieser ausage (wir wollen funktionalitäten importieren).

meinetwegen sollen sie neue wege gehen, neues probieren usw. aber dann solln se doch bitte nich noch sonen müll von sich geben...


----------



## kühlprofi (3. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

Das Spiel wird grafisch und spielerisch so geil sein, da interssiert mich das Menu einen Dreck - wobei dies wahrscheinlich auch ein Knüller wird 
Freue mich auf die closed Beta (2 Tage früher als open Beta). Bevor ich das selber getestet und auch gesehen habe, haben für mich die Spekulationen keinen Wert  Wieso seit ihr teilweise so pessimistisch und müsst immer alles in Grund und Boden treten obwohl ihr überhaupt keine Ahnung hat?

Oder kann mir einer bestätigen das Spiel getestet, installiert oder die Alpha gespielt zu haben? 



> Das regt mich richtig auf was DICE da macht. Das sollten die lieber ändern.


Und mich regt diese Behaupterei und wichtigtuerei auf!
Die Spielerentwickler werden sich schon was dabei gedacht haben und werden auch von der Materie Spiele Entwickeln x-faches Mehrwissen als wir haben. Und das BF 3 kein Menu haben soll ist sowieso BS nur weil es "anders" gestartet wird - lächerlich




> naja vielleicht haben es auch nur wieder alle fachzeitshriften un so  falsch verstanden ich mein das es so wie bei cod immer is da gibt es ja  au die nur mp exe un die nur sp exe vllt is es  ja au bei bf 3 so dass  die mp exe dann der server browser is un die sp exe halt normal nur die  kampagne un so wir müssen einfach abwarten wie es sich entwickelt weil  wenn es nich genug kaufen werden die das mit dem battlelog bestimmt auch  wiedeer entfernen
> 
> Gruß


Das mit einer SP und MP.exe wäre sicherlich machbar und denkbar.
Dass sie Battlelog entfernen zu glauben, ist ziemlich unrealistisch.
Übrigens wurde das Spiel schon milionenfach vorbestellt/bezahlt also kannst du dir das gleich wieder abschminken


----------



## DarkMo (3. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

tja, spekulationen beruhen halt auf erfahrungswerten - und das bei bf selten was bugfrei abgeht, is kein geheimnis. und das trifft auf spielelemente zu, die keinesfalls neu sind! wie das dann bei völig neuen elementen wird... aber wie gesagt, es sind (meinerseits) nur befürchtungen, aber ich denke, sie sind durchaus berechtigt. nur eine spielbare version kann diese befürchtungen widerlegen, nur is ne beta ja auch ned unbedingt mit dem finalen produktvergleichbar. also alles nich so ohne heutzutage.

und battlelog entfernen wöllt ich persönlich nichma. mir würdseinfach viel viel besser gefallen, wenn battlelog optional wäre. wenn sich das in bf3 so sehr bewährt dann, hätte man beim nächsten game auch gerne auf ingame-menü usw verzichten können. aber so ins kalte waser schmeissen... nich das das ganze in nem herzinfarkt endet 

also alles in allem: spekulationen und befürchtungen sind durchaus nix negatives! auch ein entwickler hat nur irgendwie ne subjektive sicht auf die dinge und kommt ned auf alle möglichen ausnutzungsmöglichkeiten (überschätz die leute mal bitte nich so dermaßen oO). vieles wird gut gemeint und von irgendwelchem schmutz der menschlichen zivilisation für miese zwecke missbraucht. und allein vom guten willen wird sowas halt nich bekämpft. wenn in solchen spekulationen also ideen vorkommen, die von dice bisher nicht bedacht wurden und sie daraufhin noch bissl nachbesser oder so, dann is das sicher nur zum vorteil, und nicht zum schaden, aller anderen. ich zum bsp will nur auf mögliche gefahren hinweisen oder darauf, das ned jeder alles geil findet (andere sichtweisen mal akzeptieren und so) und nich den leuten bf3 schlecht reden. ich freu mich ja selber drauf wie lumpi un all dieses negative jetz geht mir halt aufn zeiger.

naja, ich hoffe halt immernoch drauf, das die beta nen guten eindruck macht.


----------



## Predator7888 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Das mit einer SP und MP.exe wäre sicherlich machbar und denkbar.
> Dass sie Battlelog entfernen zu glauben, ist ziemlich unrealistisch.
> Übrigens wurde das Spiel schon milionenfach vorbestellt/bezahlt also kannst du dir das gleich wieder abschminken



ja aber wenn es dann ake kacke finden mit dem battlelog un das sich dann rumspricht holt sich das au keiener mehr un die verdienen keine kohle mehr siehe z.b mal gta 4 da wurde der social club zwang entfernt oder borderlands der online kopierschutz war nur einen monat nach release enrfernt worden habe ich so zumindest gelesen oder das beste bsp meines erachtens steam die haben nen offline modus eingeführt gesetz dem fall du hast das game auf dem neusten stand kannst du offline spielen 
deswegen is nich hesagt dass die dass nich doch noch ändern mir wär es mit meiner 100000er leitung eh egal aber ich nehme nunmal auch rücksicht auf leute die aus welchen gründen auch immer kein festes inet haben von daher würde z.b. nen pedition kommen gegen battlelog würde ich unterschreiben nich weil ichs scheise findt sondern einfach aus der blanken rücksicht ich weis wie es is ohne permanent verfügbares inet hatte bis vor gut 2 wochen noch den scheus inet stick von prosieben ich kamm iwie damit aus aber auf die dauer nerft es weil man keine pings unter 130 kriegt naja ich sag ma abwarten tee trinken^^

Gruß


----------



## .Mac (5. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*



Predator7888 schrieb:


> ja aber wenn es dann ake kacke finden mit dem battlelog un das sich dann rumspricht holt sich das au keiener mehr un die verdienen keine kohle mehr siehe z.b mal gta 4 da wurde der social club zwang entfernt oder borderlands der online kopierschutz war nur einen monat nach release enrfernt worden habe ich so zumindest gelesen oder das beste bsp meines erachtens steam die haben nen offline modus eingeführt gesetz dem fall du hast das game auf dem neusten stand kannst du offline spielen


 

Groß- und Kleinschreibung, Punkt und Komma FTW!

Wer sagt denn das es nicht möglich ist Battlelog Offline zu starten? Das steht alles noch in den Sternen, technisch wäre es jedenfalls möglich.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (5. September 2011)

Wer mal kurz in den Sammelthread guckt, da gibts die entsprechende Info schon.
Der SP wird auch offline funktionieren


----------



## kühlprofi (5. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 ohne eigentliches Menü*

@Predator

Gibt genug Gamer, welchen es egal ist ob sie sich nun ingame oder bei origin einloggen müssen. Mit der Inetleitung hat das mMn wenig zu tun. Den Ping interessierts nicht wie du dich einloggst 
Was ich schade finde, ist dass niemand über Vorteile von Origin berichtet. 
Du kannst bestimmt bei Friends direkt aus dem Desktop/Origins joinen und musst nich immer wie bei BC2 das Spiel laden, Trailer abbrechen, einloggen usw. um zu sehen das ja gar keiner Online ist. Allgemein sind geringere Ladezeiten notwendig, auch wenn du das Menu im Browser schnell geladen hast (mit einer der heutigen (Gamer-) Zeit entsprechenden Internetleitung)
Du kannst auch ausserhalb des Spiels mit deinen BF3 Friends chatten, hast eine einfache Oberfläche. 

@Sperrfeuer
Danke für die Info, das sind ja mal Worte die ein paar Pessimisten besänftigen können 



Und hier noch einen Auszug eines Alphatesters auf pcgh im Fred BF 3 - Erfahrungen aus der Alpha mit Origin über Origin:

*SplitxD1* 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                  Profil             



Ja, ich habe die Alpha mitgemacht. Origin starten, dann aufs  Battelog, dann ins Game. Aber das war eine Alpha-Version. Ob das so  bleibt ist fraglich.

Wobei man sagen müsste das 2 Buttons darauf hingewiesen haben das es auch in der Beta so bleiben wird.

Alles in allem finde ich diese Lösung aber extrem gut. Der Serverbrowser  als Homepage ist wesentlich komfortabler als alle In-Game-Browser die  ich kenne,
des weiteren sind Statistiken etc. im Spiel selber meist sehr haklig zu  bedienen, auf das gefiel mir als BattleLog sehr gut, obwohl ich nicht  glaube das es bis zum Release so bleibt,
weil der Übergang von Battelog ins Spiel selber noch sehr provisorisch rüber kam.

Finales kann man zur Zeit noch nicht sagen.
​


----------

